
Comparing Artificial Artists - antimora
https://medium.com/@kcimc/comparing-artificial-artists-7d889428fce4
======
dang
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10157750](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10157750)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10141516](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10141516).

